# Building a thing.



## Scleropages (Oct 30, 2011)

Decided I am not LOCO enough , and just need to build more stuffs so am upgrading my mertens enclosure....... Will do more when I have more time :lol::lol::lol:

Its something long By something wide by about that tall 

Took ages digging up the floor and laying mesh under the soil etc......

Big Rump mess..


Less mess:


Slightly better:


----------



## garthy (Oct 30, 2011)

that looks great!!!


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking good the "thing" & nothing wrong with being LOCO.


----------



## Wally (Oct 30, 2011)

I like things.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 30, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> I like things.



Cool , I am quite fond of "Things N stuff"


----------



## Raddy318 (Oct 30, 2011)

' its something long, by about something wide by about that tall' made me giggle a little. haha looks good tho


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 30, 2011)

hahah well otherwise some one would ask how big it is , lol


----------



## mudgudgeon (Oct 31, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> hahah well otherwise some one would ask how big it is , lol



But luckily everyone now knows exactly how big your thing is :lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 31, 2011)

mudgudgeon said:


> But luckily everyone now knows exactly how big your thing is :lol:



That's what she said


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

hahahah


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Your thing is looking big enough to require it being monitored. It is sick and will be good for putting stuff in and other things of that nature.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

I need a beer. lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

Come round early then and start sculling !


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> Come round early then and start sculling !



haha you sure you want me probing your snakes with 10 beers in me?


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 1, 2011)

well.....Rather the snakes get probed after 10 beers than me. Maybe just 4 or 5 brews ?


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Nov 1, 2011)

Great looking enclosure. Whats the solar panel for?


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 1, 2011)

BigWillieStyles said:


> Great looking enclosure. Whats the solar panel for?



Battery backup for a Bio filter.


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 22, 2011)

Finished finally after a few setbacks in the last few weeks......

Dumped the Lizards in yesterday 

Herez some pics!


----------



## starr9 (Nov 22, 2011)

NICE!!! thats the best thing with stuff in it iv ever seen!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 22, 2011)

starr9 said:


> NICE!!! thats the best thing with stuff in it iv ever seen!!! Congrats!!!




lol Thanks , I suck at making stuff..... It takes too long!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 22, 2011)

Cool thing! Your things will be happy in that thing


----------



## starr9 (Nov 22, 2011)

hahaha! im the same! Tho im going to try and build my own Thingy for my stimmie one day next week. (A new hide just starting small!!!)


----------



## Scleropages (Nov 22, 2011)

I want to build another one now... I'm doomed!


----------

